

Apple releases Xcode6-Beta6 - jpsim
https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action

======
beltex
I can't seem to find it. Beta 5 still listed below.

[https://developer.apple.com/swift/resources/](https://developer.apple.com/swift/resources/)

UPDATE: Turns out it was a bad build and so it was pulled.

[https://devforums.apple.com/message/1025094#1025094](https://devforums.apple.com/message/1025094#1025094)

